# Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juni 2012)

*Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2012)

*Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Oh Gott, diese Farben...


----------



## bloodhound01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

cooles teil  aber ich finde meinen Thermalright Silver Arrow mit 2x TY-141er schon klasse und er reicht. Die farbe finde ich aber besser als die alten^^ schön aggressiv


----------



## WuBomber411 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Also, die Leistung von 220 m³/h  is ja schon nicht schlecht. Im Vergleich zur Lautstärke von stolzen 11,1 Sone (über 70 db) hätte man aber ruhig n bisschen mehr erwarten können!
Die Farbe is eben immer Geschmackssache^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Oh Gott, diese Farben...


 
Ist das negativ gemeint? Besser als bei Noctua.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist das negativ gemeint? Besser als bei Noctua.


 
Ja das ist negativ gemeint, und ja, auch Noctua greift bei den Farben regelmäßig tief ins Klo... was man ja an den variierenden Brauntönen ihrer Produkte sieht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja das ist negativ gemeint, und ja, auch Noctua greift bei den Farben regelmäßig tief ins Klo... was man ja an den variierenden Brauntönen ihrer Produkte sieht


 
Das Rot/Orange finde ich sogar sehr schick. Die normalen Thermalright-Lüfter sehen auch aus wie 

Zu Noctua: Noctua hätte mit mir einen Stammkunden mehr, wenn sie ihre Lüfter auch schwarz oder weiß anbieten würden. Aber anscheinend wollen sie keine neuen Stammkunden.


----------



## Rizoma (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Warum werden die Silver Arrows immer nur mit 2 Lüftern getestet mich würde nämlich gerne mal interessieren ob 3 Lüfter noch etwas bringen :/


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Sehr spezielle Farbkombination.
Aber wen juckts.
Funktion > Design.
Selbst wenn die gelb mit himmelblauen Elefanten waeren, waers mir egal, solang die Dinger ihrer Aufgabe vernuenftig nachkommen.
Ich seh meine Luefter so und so nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das Rot/Orange finde ich sogar sehr schick. Die normalen Thermalright-Lüfter sehen auch aus wie
> 
> Zu Noctua: Noctua hätte mit mir einen Stammkunden mehr, wenn sie ihre Lüfter auch schwarz oder weiß anbieten würden. Aber anscheinend wollen sie keine neuen Stammkunden.


Ich wäre auch dabei
Die farben von Thermalright und Noctuah sind schrecklich


----------



## OdlG (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

gibt es den 143 auch einzeln? ich suche einen möglichst guten lüfter mit 120er lochabstand  auch wenn mein jetziger 141 schon ganz gut ist


----------



## Vhailor (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Viel zu laut, da muss ich den PC ja in nen anderen Raum stellen oder ihn nur unter Sound / mit Kopfhörern nutzen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Viel zu laut, da muss ich den PC ja in nen anderen Raum stellen oder ihn nur unter Sound / mit Kopfhörern nutzen.


 
Wie im Artikel beschrieben: Der Kühler spricht eine andere Zielgruppe an. - Eine die taub ist.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die farben von Thermalright und Noctuah sind schrecklich



Aber jeder erkennt die Lüfter sofort  Nach dem Motto... "Unser Style ist Hässlichkeit - aber dafür kennt uns jeder weit und breit"


----------



## Xtreme RS (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Ich hab nen Neongrünen Big-Tower und stehe auf Augenkrebsfarben, aber das?
Also das muss man wirklich mit einer Menge Beleuchtung und bunten Seitenfenstern kompensieren.


----------



## semimasta (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Mut zur "eigenständigen" Farbgestaltung und somit ein bischen anders als die Masse...

Die Farben finde ich genauso gelungen wie bei Noctua!

Cya 

Yakup


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Schade das es den nicht vor ein paar Wochen bei Mindfactory gab - hätte ich bestimmt genommen anstatt der Standardvariante aber warum zu Teufel müssen die Befestigungen für die Klammern ausserhalb der Norm liegen? So habe ich jetzt mit meinem ASRock Extreme9 und G.Skill Sniper DIMMs das Problem das einzig und alleine Kabelbinder die Lüfter da halten wo sie hingehören und das ist normal nicht meine Art. :/ Schade, wenn das bei dem Modell korregiert worden wäre hätte ich mich vlt. für einen zweiten Kauf entschieden, so bleibt mir nur die Augen nach einer funktionierenden Alternative offen zu halten.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



semimasta schrieb:


> Die Farben finde ich genauso gelungen wie bei Noctua!


 
Der Unterschied zu Thermalright ist aber, dass man den Lüfter mit rotem Modding gut zur Geltung bringen kann.

Ich habe noch keine braunen LED's gesehen..


----------



## semimasta (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> ...Ich habe noch keine braunen LED's gesehen..


 
Das wärs


----------



## OdlG (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



semimasta schrieb:


> Das wärs


 
Neulich auf der PCGH-Main: "Die Kackbraune Casemod des PCGHX-Nutzers Bremsspur"


----------



## Raketenjoint (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Ich schon. Aber wirklich kackbraun net. Die sind aber auch nicht so häufig und gefragt. Wo ist dieser Casemod?


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Ouh man ;D A kackbrauner pc  Wenn me sich des mal so vorstellt;D


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ouh man ;D A kackbrauner pc  Wenn me sich des mal so vorstellt;D


 
So würde er aussehen um die Lüfter von Noctua hervorstechen lassen zu können. Und zwar m.M.n. unattraktiv.

Deswegen finde ich die Rot/Orange Kombo von den Thermalright Lüftern hier auch gar nicht mal schlecht. Sogar sehr attraktiv, auch wenn ich eher für Blau/Türkis und Grün bin.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



> Deswegen finde ich die Rot/Orange Kombo von den Thermalright Lüftern  hier auch gar nicht mal schlecht. Sogar sehr attraktiv, auch wenn ich  eher für Blau/Türkis und Grün bin.


Seh ich auch so. Finde die Rot/Orange combo sogar relativ ansprechend da es so agressiv wirkt ^^. Sieht bestimmt richtig geil aus in mein case ) Ha jetzt aber leider scho den SB-E also den normalen :O ;D


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Finde die Rot/Orange combo sogar relativ ansprechend da es so agressiv wirkt ^^. Sieht bestimmt richtig geil aus in mein case ) Ha jetzt aber leider scho den SB-E also den normalen :O ;D


 
Ist auch gar nicht so schlimm. Der Extreme ist eine Turbine und kühlt dadurch gerade einmal ein paar ° besser.

Da habe ich es lieber Silent und etwas wärmer. Meine Ohren dankens mir.


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Lautstärke ist mir recht egal, aber nen Staubsauger solls nun doch nicht sein

Mir gefällt die Farbwahl ganz gut Ist auf jeden Fall besser als dieses braun


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



> Da habe ich es lieber Silent und etwas wärmer. Meine Ohren dankens mir.


Naja der Sb-E is relativ leise meines empfindens nach, aber der Extreme soll ja laut messergebnisse 11 Sone oder so haben O.o .Das is dann aber schon zuviel des guten ^^


----------



## Vhailor (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da habe ich es lieber Silent und etwas wärmer. Meine Ohren dankens mir.


 
Eine "normale" Unterhaltung soll ja bei etwa 2 Sone liegen ... nun haben wir hier 11 
Man stelle sich also vor, dass einem jemand permanent ins Ohr brüllt


----------



## henk (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Es zwingt einen ja niemand die Lüfter bei voller Drahzahl laufen zu lassen.. 

Im Vergleich zur Standardbelüftung des Silver Arrow SB-E lassen sich die beiden TY-143 sogar weiter nach unten regeln, womit er auch im Silentbetrieb der bessere Kühler ist, deshalb kann ich das negative Testfazit überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Ja das is schon klar. Aber wenn mal dann ists laut, war so gemeint. Die regelbereiche sind sehr gut das ist klar. Ist gelungener Kühler meiner ansicht nach.


----------



## Placebo (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*



henk schrieb:


> Es zwingt einen ja niemand die Lüfter bei voller Drahzahl laufen zu lassen..
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Standardbelüftung des Silver Arrow SB-E lassen sich die beiden TY-143 sogar weiter nach unten regeln, womit er auch im Silentbetrieb der bessere Kühler ist, deshalb kann ich das negative Testfazit überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


 Sehe ich genau so, die Bedingungen sind hier einfach zu starr. Warum keine Auf- oder Abbewertung vor der endgültigen Testnote?


----------



## elohim (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Ich finde die Testkriterien ohnehin ein wenig sinnfrei.
Man schaue sich bspw mal den Test des neuen Phanteks an. Der kühlt schlechter als der Phanteks Twin-Tower, ist aber leiser und wird daher wesentlich besser bewertet als der Twin Tower. Der Haken: Bei beiden kommt das selbe Lüftermodell zum Einsatz, nur haben die Lüfter eben eine gewisse Serienstreuung. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird nun das eine Modell ausschliesslich auf Grund dieser Serienstreuung besser bewertet als das andere.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

m.M. nach ist auch ein starres "auf die Testnote Schauen" sinnfrei!
Ein paar Blicke auf die Messergebnisse und Einzelwertungen und schon kann man sich sebst ein kleines Urteil bilden, ob der Kühler zu einem passt!


----------



## elohim (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker*

Das ist selbstverständlich, für manch einen unerfahrenen Leser scheint es mir jedoch teilweise ungewollt irreführend zu sein.


----------

